# Alprazolam (Xanax) for a Job Interview



## Shag1077 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello,
I requested a from a Quick Care doctor a medication to help me remain calm during a job interview. The employers are flying me to Utah where I will be interviewed before a board a management. The last thing I want is a panic attack during this, which I am prone to during situations like this, speeches, etc. The doctor prescribed Alprazolam (Xanax)at 0.5 mg per tablet. I took one and I fell asleep. It's hard to gauge how this will work unless I am in the situation. The instructions read 1 tablet as needed every 8 hours. 
Has anyone had experience with this medication? Specifically for situation similar to mine? In your opinion, is 0.5 mg a sufficient dose? 
Thank you


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Xanax makes me sleepy too. Fatigue is what I'd be most concerned with because you don't want to appear drowsy in an interview. Maybe try breaking the tablet in half and see how you do.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

welcome to the forum.
you need to search the forum, there is an innumerable amount of information already posted on here about your question. Only you can adequately gauge the proper dose for yourself as this medication effects everyone differently. good luck with your job interview.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

It depends on my mental state when I'm taking Xanax. If I'm really keyed up, .5 mg does nothing but take me down to normal, and I don't feel sleepy. But if I'm not stressed and only take it to sleep, feeling pretty normal to start out with, it does knock me out. I normally do feel a little drowsy on even .25, though. Some people are more sensitive to it than others. The more you take it, the less you'll feel like a narcoleptic, I'd wager. It used to knock me out too, but you get somewhat of a tolerance to it.

I did take .5 mg of Xanax prior to my job interview, and it only made me functional, not sleepy. Maybe try taking it after you feel kind of keyed up? Because if it hits you when you're feeling normal, it's probably more likely to make you extra drowsy. Just my experience, anyway.

...I'm actually on .5 right now just chilling in my room after an unbelievably bad day, and I just feel normal. Unfortunately, you just kind of have to get a feel for it after you take it often enough. You'll start to recognize patterns in your moods and how your body metabolizes it after awhile.


----------



## Shag1077 (Nov 17, 2011)

istayhome said:


> welcome to the forum.
> you need to search the forum, there is an innumerable amount of information already posted on here about your question. Only you can adequately gauge the proper dose for yourself as this medication effects everyone differently. good luck with your job interview.


Not new. Been apart of the forum since 2011. Thank you though.


----------



## Shag1077 (Nov 17, 2011)

tieffers said:


> It depends on my mental state when I'm taking Xanax. If I'm really keyed up, .5 mg does nothing but take me down to normal, and I don't feel sleepy. But if I'm not stressed and only take it to sleep, feeling pretty normal to start out with, it does knock me out. I normally do feel a little drowsy on even .25, though. Some people are more sensitive to it than others. The more you take it, the less you'll feel like a narcoleptic, I'd wager. It used to knock me out too, but you get somewhat of a tolerance to it.
> 
> I did take .5 mg of Xanax prior to my job interview, and it only made me functional, not sleepy. Maybe try taking it after you feel kind of keyed up? Because if it hits you when you're feeling normal, it's probably more likely to make you extra drowsy. Just my experience, anyway.
> 
> ...I'm actually on .5 right now just chilling in my room after an unbelievably bad day, and I just feel normal. Unfortunately, you just kind of have to get a feel for it after you take it often enough. You'll start to recognize patterns in your moods and how your body metabolizes it after awhile.


Thank you for this input! I predict I will be very keyed up so I am thinking it may bring me back to normal as well. I saw, though, that 0.5 is on the slightly low end of the dosing scale so I wasn't sure about doubling up.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

He should have given you a longer acting benzo.

Just drink an energy drink and then take your Xanax.


----------



## Shag1077 (Nov 17, 2011)

So although Im not normally anxious, he gave me 30 of these tabs. Do you all recommend I take a dose for a number of days to become better acclimated? See how I respond? Or should I just wait for the interview?
Thank you all!


----------



## bfursvmu (Mar 29, 2013)

good luck with your job interview.


----------



## Shag1077 (Nov 17, 2011)

bfursvmu said:


> good luck with your job interview.


Thank you


----------

